# Precise shooting



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Terppa vaan taas kaikille :wave:

Shooting with Precise latex once more. Sometime I have to try little less rubber, 25-20mm feels little too heavy, 22-17mm could be more comfortable with lighter draw.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Awesome video!!!! I just watched the weather and they are saying up into the thirties this weeked Fahrenheit


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Great couple of shots! You like the precise?? It seems a bit stiffer but shoots very fast.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Tag said:


> Awesome video!!!! I just watched the weather and they are saying up into the thirties this weeked Fahrenheit


Thanks :thumbsup:

Weather is getting little colder but same time less rainy and that's nice.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Ibojoe said:


> Great couple of shots! You like the precise?? It seems a bit stiffer but shoots very fast.


Thanks man :wave:

Yes I like it. I use maybe too wide setup and it is much stiffer than GZK but I try 22mm - 17mm when I get my anti-cold Precise.

It is really fast when thinking how short my draw is.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I don't have a chronny but im pretty impressed with the performance. Im probably going to stick with the red stuff for a while. Happy shootn!


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

Well it depends also the ammo you're shooting and from personal tastes.

If you want I made an XLS some time ago for an easy start of calculation you can find it here, feel free to share

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/98177-a-band-calculator-plus-more/

Yes, great shooting the same. If you're shoooting more comfortable even better...


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks

If draw is too heavy, it makes aiming difficult, difficult aiming because too heavy draw, me not happy 

GZK 0,72 mm has (maybe) all good features, that can be expected from the perfect slingshot latex.

If comparing Precise to GZK, there is big difference. Precise needs longer active length/not as stretchy, it's much stiffer to draw. But the amount it stretches, it shoots fast.

I have no idea how Precise shoots in warmer weather (have to wait couple months) and I have only shoot with 0,75 so there can be a big difference if shooting with 0,65 mm.

Personal taste and ammo, good topics to an unnecessary debate 

One easy way to see how well latex works is to use 25 m distance, ammo 4,5-5 grams (M8 hex nut) . If no need to aim high then 3/8" steel ball flyes really good. My draw is to my cheeck so theres big difference again if shooting full butterfly style.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

I'm not a person who likes to read instructions, but reading can be good thing occasionally 

I was just trying measurements from Dankung website, 23-12 mm for this 0,75 mm orange Precise.

Can't try target shooting now (it's been dark 6 hours) but took couple shots to tree about 26 m distance with 10 mm ammo, draw is much lighter and felt faster than before.


----------

